

Show HN : Interesting Words  - sundeep
http://getaninterestingword.com

======
sundeep
I like interesting words ...

Clicking on the word reveals it's meaning ... and a reload gets another word.

I'm currently working on harvesting various corpora and on different measures
of "interesting".

I might add commenting on specific words and submission of words soon.

~~~
russell
I got xanthippe = ill-tempered woman. Do you suppose she was the real reason
that Socrates took the hemlock?

~~~
sundeep
she emptied a chamber pot over his head, according to wikipedia.

so, yes ... i don't think he listed her as one of the reasons to not take
hemlock.

